# Describe Your Latest Crush



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

He's like hot chocolate on a cold winter day. Warm, sweet, and makes me happy.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Invisible.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Well, it's more than just a crush, she's the first chick I've actually really liked. She's a breath of fresh air, I love her personality, the way she talks. She's really nice but also has some attitude, you know some spice. She's open minded, really cool, intelligent, curious about life, likes to try new things. We have some really cool things in common and she's so pretty too. She's like the best friend I never had, someone I want to be with forever.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

When I see her its like nothing else exists, everything goes warm and fuzzy and the most beautiful eyes take me away with her, lost in a dream together and forever


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

She is a real heart throb. Fun to chat with, likes video games, smart, humorous, charming, and so utterly voluptuous.

Everytime we talk, time goes slower and I feel happy. Very happy. No other explanation needed.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Unobtainable


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

she makes me feel like this


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

What's a crush?

Is it something related to having an episode of unpleasantness with a boa constrictor? Cause I had one of those 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Sekiro (Dec 29, 2019)

Sweet, crispy, and just the right amount of seasoning.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

i haven't had a crush in 10 years. Seems pointless developing feelings for girls who have boyfriends/husbands


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

aw the intense feelings in this thread are iui meanwhile, i'm over here: well, he's a human that i like? idk; i'm not really a hard crusher and i thank every star in the sky for that.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Married.


----------



## Sekiro (Dec 29, 2019)

cafune said:


> aw the intense feelings in this thread are iui meanwhile, i'm over here: well, he's a human that i like? idk; i'm not really a hard crusher and i thank every star in the sky for that.


 I used to be and then I got jaded. The real lucky ones are the ones who are happily married to their high school sweethearts.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

The girl next door. She's super cute.

Of course I've never so much as spoken to her; I have a better chance of reaching the moon than even becoming "just friends" with her. I like to think that she exists in an entirely different reality from mine. So in a way she may as well exist only in my imagination, and that's certainly for the best, especially for her.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Cleary said:


> Married.


Story of my life



Tetragammon said:


> The girl next door. She's super cute.
> 
> Of course I've never so much as spoken to her; I have a better chance of reaching the moon than even becoming "just friends" with her.


Why don't you speak with her?


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Haven't seen him in almost 2 years. We worked together and he was the nicest to me out of everyone and I thought he was really handsome (like movie star good-looking) and funny. And he _towered_ over everyone. Catch? He was old enough to be my dad and married. I still remember his smile and his voice. I often think about the idea of running into him and wonder if he's still at the job we worked in. Sometimes we would flirt and I still sometimes wonder what he really thought of me, just to see if my suspicions were correct or not. Though I doubt it was anything inappropriate on his part, but still. I just wish we could've gotten to know each other more. Even if it wasn't socially acceptable. I wonder if he even remembers me. I still remember our last conversation, too. Pretty sure he knew how I felt about him by then. Ugh.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

He's kinda cool I guess. But not as cool as me.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

He is kind, sweet, adorable, funny, understanding, smart, handsome, observant, organised, charming and patient, and it's always very fun to talk to him.

He makes me very happy, and I always smile a lot when we talk, as well as when I think of him.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Silent Memory said:


> He is kind, sweet, adorable, funny, understanding, smart, handsome, observant, organised, charming and patient, and it's always very fun to talk to him.
> 
> He makes me very happy, and I always smile a lot when we talk, as well as when I think of him.


:grin2::kiss:


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)

A rare flower, elemental, music incarnate.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Wear's a dark hooded shroud, has Boney fingers & carries a scythe.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ sounds like we have the same one. Awkward.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

^^ I noticed the gif :lol..... No pressure, everyone gets a date eventually.. : /


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> She is a real heart throb. Fun to chat with, likes video games, smart, humorous, charming, and so utterly voluptuous.
> 
> Everytime we talk, time goes slower and I feel happy. Very happy. No other explanation needed.


:kiss::grin2:


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Still a honey


----------



## samboychippies (Dec 20, 2019)

wmu'14 said:


> i haven't had a crush in 10 years. Seems pointless developing feelings for girls who have boyfriends/husbands


I can relate. After I left school I never crushed on anyone anymore. I think it relates to maturing as I would crush easily on any pretty girl who looked my way throughout my earlier school years. At this point I'm not even capable of it anymore even if they are single/good looking as it's pointless since I can't even talk to them nor am I even around women for long enough periods of time.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

^. Haven't had a proper crush here since like in like high school either. Like, I just don't get them anymore, if at all. Also highly unlikely to reciprocate one either. Its exceptionally rare for me to be attracted to anyone. And even if I am, it doesn't last long and it's not that strong. Maybe this is some extension of possible asexuality?, even tho I know I can have romanticism. I think psychologically when a person has a crush , it's some form of idealistic thinking they're having, like fascination, admiration? I'm not sure if it's the same as physical or sexual attraction, although maybe it could develop into that?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

KILOBRAVO said:


> ^. Its exceptionally rare for me to be attracted to anyone.


I have a pic of me on my profile page sweetheart.

You can look but dont touch.....ok 30 seconds but no more


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

D'avjo said:


> I have a pic of me on my profile page sweetheart.
> 
> You can look but dont touch.....ok 30 seconds but no more


Oh, my!! And what you're doing with the banana! Oh, my, honey!. Phew. You've got me all in a flap. A naughty flap! *Faints*


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

KILOBRAVO said:


> Oh, my!! And what you're doing with the banana! Oh, my, honey!. Phew. You've got me all in a flap. A naughty flap! *Faints*


Yeah see eh, dont write sexual interest off just yet

I can do a lot more than that with a banana, and other fruits too but I stop at watermelons.

Its a shame people keep mentioning the funny face/banana thing, I was just trying smile nicely for the camera


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

samboychippies said:


> I can relate. After I left school I never crushed on anyone anymore. I think it relates to maturing as I would crush easily on any pretty girl who looked my way throughout my earlier school years. At this point I'm not even capable of it anymore even if they are single/good looking as it's pointless since I can't even talk to them nor am I even around women for long enough periods of time.


yep. that's me. :cry


----------



## QuestionSloth (Mar 28, 2017)

Co-Worker. Didn't like her at first, she was attractive and nice but personality wise not quite my type. 6 months later something happened, not sure what or when but I developed an infatuation for her. We talk a couple of times and have good conversations but I'm always the one to end them quickly, navigating the work environment and also not being sure if the feelings are reciprocal is too much for me to do anything :|


So I'll crush on her and move on eventually


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Talkin bout my baby
She got her hand on her hip
Better not let her slip
Battering her eyes
Looking straight at me yeah
She's battering her eyes
And looking straight at me with that sassy saucy look on her face
She's beside me
I want to go out on a picnic with you baby
Out under the big bright yellow sun
She said I want to go out on a picnic with you baby
Out under the big bright yellow sun
Out under the big bright yellow sun
Out under the big bright yellow sun
Out under the big bright yellow sun


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

She leaves me completely breathless so I hope she knows CPR :grin2:


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Pretty smart 😮... Perhaps TOO smart ! :afr


----------

